# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT)  EMT V2.09.01 Beta Released, Added Xiaomi QCOM Authentication Service!

## mohamed73

*Added  Authentication Service Function for Xiaomi Module (Qualcomm series),  Supported Flash/Unlock/Reset Screenlock without losing data!*  *Xiaomi Module:*
> ADD: Authentication Service for Xiaomi Module (Qualcomm series)
- Skip Authentication Service (working for MiCloud On/Off):
REDMI NOTE 7/7S, MI 6X, MI A2, REDMI NOTE 5, REDMI NOTE 6 PRO, MI MAX 3, MI 8 LITE, MI PAD 4/PLUS 
- Authentication Service (working for MiCloud Off):
REDMI  6 PRO, MI A2 LITE, REDMI S2, REDMI Y2, REDMI 7, REDMI Y3, REDMI 7A,  REDMI 8, REDMI 8A, REDMI NOTE 8, MI CC9E, MI A3, REDMI NOTE 7 PRO, POCO  F1, MI MIX 2S, MI MIX 3, MI 8, MI 8 EXPLORER, MI 8 PRO/UD, MI MIX 3_5G,  MI 9, MI 9T PRO, REDMI K20 PRO, REDMI K20 PRO_PREMIUM, MI 9 PRO_5G, MI 8  SE, MI CC9_MEITU, MI CC9, MI 9 SE, MI 9T, REDMI K20, MI CC9 PRO, REDMI  K30, REDMI K30_5G 
- Skip Authentication Service for testing:
REDMI 6 PRO, MI A2 LITE, REDMI S2, REDMI Y2, REDMI 7, REDMI Y3 
> ADD: EDL/9008 TestPoint for Xiaomi module
REDMI  NOTE7/7S, MI 8 LITE, REDMI 7, REDMI Y3, REDMI 7A, REDMI 8, REDMI 8A,  REDMI NOTE 8, MI CC9E, MI MIX 3, MI CC9_MEITU, MI CC9, REDMI K20, MI CC9  PRO, REDMI K30, REDMI K30_5G  *Information:*
*  The Xiaomi Authentication Service function is hidden by default at  present, contact us if you need authentication service please.

----------

